# Goat may have eaten a sticky fly trap...



## adegiulio (Jun 4, 2011)

I went out to the barn yesterday to discover that one of the sticky fly ribbons I hung was missing. I looked all around but couldnt find it. This morning, one of my nubians isn't eating, so I'm figuring it was he who ate it. Should I be worrired? Will he be able to pass this thing?

Thank you
Anthony


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 4, 2011)

I would think he will eventually digest it and the adhesive that is on those is usually non-toxic.  The strip is made of paper that will break down eventually. My concern would be the thumb tack that holds them up if he ate that.
I would suggest watching him and looking for signs of distress.


----------



## elevan (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow! This is the second post like this.  The first one was found on the belly of the goat...so keep looking around you may find the strip yet.

I agree with the above post - keep watching for signs of distress.  Your goat will most likely digest it but it'll probably take some time.


----------



## adegiulio (Jun 4, 2011)

I called my vet. She seems to think as you both do, that it will cause him some discomfort, but will likely pass. Fortunately he didnt get the thumbtack, which was still stuck in the beam where I attached it. The box of the fly traps says non-toxic, and poison control confirmed that. So, as much as it hurts to see my boy not feeling so well, I guess it's just a matter of waiting.


----------

